# Does this drink have a name?



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

So I was making a mixed drink for my wife (voodoo lady: 1 oz triple sec, 1 oz cognac, 1/2 oz lemon juice - Pour triple sec, cognac, and lemon juice over ice. Shake, strain into a cocktail glass, serve) 

After I made her drink, I was feeling adventous and decided to grab a scotch glass and threw some ice in there, poured 1.5oz of cognac and 1.5oz peppermint schnaaps and stirred/swirled by hand and begin sipping....and to my surprise: IT TASTED GOOD! The schnaaps gave it a nice cool feeling-along with the ice it was like a cool rush. The cognac gave it that flavorful bite.

Is this a real drink, or did I just get lucky? Someone give this drink a try and tell me what you think. Thanks!

KASR


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

sounds odd, but I'll try it if I remember tonight or this weekend...


----------



## Lewshus (Jun 30, 2006)

Closest I could find was a drink called "The Snowshoe".

Its made with Crown Royal, Peppermint Schnapps, and Ice. Close but not quite.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

1.5oz of cognac and 1.5oz peppermint schnaaps u But im willing to try it:al


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

I wouldn't lead you astray Booker! Buwhahahahaha!!

KASR


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

How about "Mad Bomber"?


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Sidecar I think.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

ca21455 said:


> How about "Mad Bomber"?


That would be perfect! LOL!

KASR


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

calistogey said:


> Sidecar I think.


No, that's the voodoo lady recipe...by the looks of it, it had two names!

KASR


----------

